

OOScss architecture for Rails apps. - dawidwu
http://blog.netguru.co/post/51462181876

======
madethemcry
This is totally unrelated to rails. This is about OOCss and what's wrong with
twitter's bootstrap in this context. The overall conclusion about doing OOCss
might be right but there are many other and better resources for this topic-
without those bothering meme images.

Surprisingly enough, the first resource I found describes exactly the same
example about sass placeholder and %separator
[http://ianstormtaylor.com/oocss-plus-sass-is-the-best-way-
to...](http://ianstormtaylor.com/oocss-plus-sass-is-the-best-way-to-css/)

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=OOcss](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=OOcss)

~~~
dawidwu
This talk is somehow a starting point to the discussion about the best way to
do OOScss in Rails apps and if it is possible to introduce some convention in
this subject.

You would need to know the basic context and the origin of this talk to
understand it's purpouse and to have any right to judge it.

There is also a note under the very next slide with example linking it with
Ian Storm's post. The link is also in the 'further reading' section at the end
of the presentation.

------
MoOmer
Interesting, I think I've found some reading to start my memorial day.

------
adamors
Those images are really annoying, who is this presentation for, 14 year olds?

I mean every 3rd slide reminded me of my facebook feed, full of people sharing
crap from 9gag.

